# Kyuki-Do Question



## tomes (Aug 25, 2007)

Hi,

I just signed up for Kyuki-Do at the Kim's Huntley location. I signed up for the basic training course which is considered complete when I am ready to test for the Green Stripe belt. After reading about it, and getting a 10 minute demo, I'm pretty psyched to get into this!

My questions are - anyone have a list of the fees associated with testing for that belt?

Also, do I have to go through all the belts, or can I skip belts?

Lastly, do you know the membership fees for joining the National Kyuki-Do Association? (I believe this is required for testing for a belt).

Sorry for the silly newbie questions - but I'm curious and couldn't wait asking someone


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I cannot answer your question, but I would like to say hello and happy posting. If you go to the meet and greet section and introduce yourself people would get an ideal about you and your background. Have fun and enjoy the site.


----------



## Greg King (Aug 26, 2007)

tomes said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just signed up for Kyuki-Do at the Kim's Huntley location. I signed up for the basic training course which is considered complete when I am ready to test for the Green Stripe belt. After reading about it, and getting a 10 minute demo, I'm pretty psyched to get into this!
> 
> ...


 

Congratulations signing up at Huntley.....Your instructors (Mr Rick Bjorkquist and Mrs. Christine Bjorkquist)are among the best in our federation ....(i know ,i trained under Them and Master Kim for my first year in KyuKi-do).Now to your questions.....testing for lower rank belts is usually under fifty dollars and it goes up from there......my wife and i just tested at the Elgin school yesterday for blue (4th kup)and it was 50.00 each.As far as skipping belts it is possible but rare.i have not seen it happen yet ,unless you have shown great progress or have been in another art....we have students that have been in TKD and have 1st dans in that but have not skipped belts as of yet...and last ....there is a one time fee..it was 25.00 To join the AKF at the time we signed up but it may have gone up a little because it has been a while and the fee will most likely be due when you turn in your first test paper.Any more questions i will be happy to help .....Greg:ultracool....P.S welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## tomes (Aug 26, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> Well I cannot answer your question, but I would like to say hello and happy posting. If you go to the meet and greet section and introduce yourself people would get an ideal about you and your background. Have fun and enjoy the site.



Thanks for the nice welcome, I will certainly go to the meet and greet section to introduce myself


----------



## tomes (Aug 26, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Congratulations signing up at Huntley.....Your instructors (Mr Rick Bjorkquist and Mrs. Christine Bjorkquist)are among the best in our federation ....(i know ,i trained under Them and Master Kim for my first year in KyuKi-do).Now to your questions.....testing for lower rank belts is usually under fifty dollars and it goes up from there......my wife and i just tested at the Elgin school yesterday for blue (4th kup)and it was 50.00 each.As far as skipping belts it is possible but rare.i have not seen it happen yet ,unless you have shown great progress or have been in another art....we have students that have been in TKD and have 1st dans in that but have not skipped belts as of yet...and last ....there is a one time fee..it was 25.00 To join the AKF at the time we signed up but it may have gone up a little because it has been a while and the fee will most likely be due when you turn in your first test paper.Any more questions i will be happy to help .....Greg:ultracool....P.S welcome to Martial Talk.



Thank you for the information! I was impressed when I met them, so I'm looking forward to get started. My reference to skipping belts  was really just in terms of the first ones (i.e. yellow stripe/yellow) as I'm in a program that give me training until testing out for green stripe. I heard somewhere that in martial arts it is often possible to skip some of the first belts, and in my case I was thinking if I stay w/white for 12-18 months and go straight to green stripe. (I know, maybe silly, but hopefully my teachers will set me straight about the whole philosophy etc when I get started! 


Thanks again, I'm really starting to see that this is more than a sport already, more way of life.


----------



## Greg King (Aug 26, 2007)

Its up to the Instructor how long one stays at a certain rank...but ,in my opinion ,i don't think you will stay at white too long..Unless you go to class and sleep on the mat while your there(LOL).As for skipping belts ,you might want to go through the program and go belt by belt so you get a feel for whats coming,this is just my humble opinion.If you have signed up for the whole program from white to green stripe and like it ,i highly recommend checking out the leadership program lots of nice benefits come with that......ALSO AND THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT ,UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES LET MR. Bjorkquist catch you yawning in class ....I'll let you be suprised as to what will happen to you if you do:whip:....I will be in Huntley the 1st of Sept. at the Parade ....Soooo come and introduce yourself ....i'll be the big guy with the Blue belt.....Greg


----------



## tomes (Aug 27, 2007)

Greg King said:


> Its up to the Instructor how long one stays at a certain rank...but ,in my opinion ,i don't think you will stay at white too long..Unless you go to class and sleep on the mat while your there(LOL).As for skipping belts ,you might want to go through the program and go belt by belt so you get a feel for whats coming,this is just my humble opinion.If you have signed up for the whole program from white to green stripe and like it ,i highly recommend checking out the leadership program lots of nice benefits come with that......ALSO AND THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT ,UNDER NO CIRCUMSTANCES LET MR. Bjorkquist catch you yawning in class ....I'll let you be suprised as to what will happen to you if you do:whip:....I will be in Huntley the 1st of Sept. at the Parade ....Soooo come and introduce yourself ....i'll be the big guy with the Blue belt.....Greg


 
Thanks for the advice, Greg. ..especially about Yawning!  

I think I'll be at the parade too (with two entire sessions behind me!  I'll try to find you there - first time to a parade like this so I have no idea what to expect


----------



## Sambone (Sep 30, 2007)

Tomes,

Hey.  Just read the threads that you guys have been posting.  It's been a while since I have been on Martial Talk.  But I also want to welcome you to the federation.  As for your questions, well I may not be able to answer them.  I have seen people skip the lower belts (yellow stripe, and yellow) but past that it does become more difficult to skip a belt.  However, I live in Wyoming and so we have different ways of doing things than you do in the East.  I know there is a master conference going on right now and well perhaps the west and east will be on the same page for once.

Anyway, I hope you are enjoying the federation.  I don't know for some of the Masters in Chicago and surrounding areas, but I know GrandMaster Kim is a wonderful instructor, man, mentor.  I study under GrandMaster Park and he too is a wonderful person.  The federation alone is great, the philosophy behind their teaching is what life should be all about.  I can never say enough great things about it.  So I'll stop rambling on, and good luck in your studies.


----------



## hwarang_do_adam (Oct 9, 2007)

i agree


----------



## Sambone (Oct 22, 2007)

Wow!! I just gotta say that I was impressed.  I met two ladies from the federation, both 4th dan working on their 5th.  They were awesome.  They were very courteous and well set a very good example from the schools there in Illinois. Like I said before I don't know many of the Masters from back east.  Well now I know a few of them, well I'm keeping my fingers crossed for them and also Master Steinmetz I believe his name was.  I really appolagize if that is not it.  But anyway, they were very nice to meet and get to know.  It eases my mind to know that the instructors in the East are as nice as the ones in the West.  Anyway, the tournament in Sheridan went really well.  I competed in Judo and got two taps and well lost to my training partner.  So I got second instead of first, but that's ok I can still beat her in Kyuki-do. Didn't help that we know each others secrets.  It was a good tourney and as always lots of fun.

Sam


----------



## Red Dragon Kyukido (Dec 27, 2007)

I want to first say welcome to the AKF. I have trained here for 12 years now and love it. Im glad you are having a great experience so far. 

I run Red Dragon Kyukido in Pensacola Florida. If you ever come on vacation here to Florida, Look us up, we would love to have you as a guest. (www.RedDragonDefense.com)

As to your questions, Its rare for students to skip rank, but if it happens it is the lower for sure. I suggest you learn all you can, forms, self defense, make sure you make any changes you need to with past techniques, and be a great student, show up as much as possible, and (usually) the Instructor will come to you if they feel you should skip ranks. Its considered rude to ask to test, but make sure they know you are ready. I skip new students with experience to yellow quite often, but never past that. You will still have to be in 3 years to test to Black so skipping just lets you get out of white. Also my experiences show alot of Instructors like to see that experienced students will proudly wear a white belt in a new style. Remember also that Kyuki-do includes more that one art, so you really are  doing something all new. 

I hope this helps, Let me know if you have any other questions as your just starting with the AKF

PS, you choose a great school with Great Instructors. I have alot of respect for all of them. 

Eric Conley


----------



## Fabio (Jan 11, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I just started Kyuki-do at Royal West Martial Arts (under Master Shaun West) and I'm also very excited about it. I can't wait to see what it will be like!


----------



## Sambone (Jan 31, 2008)

Welcome Fabio,

Just wanted to say hello.  I just wanted to say welcome to the federation. You're down in Utah right? I'm up in Wyoming and I guess I just wanted to say hi. You'll love the federation or well at least I do. Perhaps we'll run into each other at a tournament or sometime. So how do you enjoy your classes so far?  If you have any questions about the federation or I guess anything really feel free to ask.

Sam


----------



## Fabio (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for the welcome Sam. Yeah, I am in Utah and I'm loving the classes so far. It looks like members of the AKF are pretty close and try to stay in touch, there is a "family feel" to it, which is making my experience that much more enjoyable because of how welcoming everyone is,  also because of that, I have a feeling we are bound to run into each other sometime . Thanks for making yourself available for questions. 

Fabio


----------

